# Misty being handled by my granddaughter



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My granddaughter and I took a fun dog training class this summer called "Tricks", it is purely a fun class for both handler and dog. I handled my little Yapper girl Khloe and Alison handled Misty, here are a few shots of Alison the last night of class where we had ten minutes to show off some of the skills we taught our dogs. This was off leash. Although Misty is now training open (we have not competed as I have been ill and need to keep stress levels down), but when you change handlers it changes the whole game for the dog! We had a blast.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

That must have been so much fun! I can really see the focus on both sides.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..I'll bet they both had a ball! Your granddaughter will always remember that special time she spent with Misty...( and you!)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How fun! for you, for granddaughter, and Misty!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They look adorable together! How fun that you can both enjoy this together!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

How great!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

It sounds as if Alison and Misty had a great time. How did it go with you and Khloe? 

We need more pix, Robbie.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Love them together, very nice!!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

What fun. Ted is in love with my older Grandson and visa versa. Maybe if I start agility I will get him involved with me!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We had a really great time, even though this was a fun tricks class, Alison was expected to be mature and handle her dog in an adult manner. Misty is trained and I spent so much time socializing her as a shy adult dog, she is bullet proof with people and other dogs, so Alison was set up for success, it takes team work and getting the cues right. Alison would practice with her imaginary dog (Poohkey) at stores, in the house all over,we even cut out feet for foot work, the whole theme was have fun with the training and your dog.

A bonus from the training is Alison never bonded with Misty like she did the other dogs...she felt Misty was a replacement for my dog Poohkey and shy Misty was nothing like him and he was her favorite. I have always felt sad, because I did not recognize in her eyes, he was her first dog and had been around all her life...last year I ask her why she did not like Misty and she told me why. I am happy to say not only was the class fun but now her and Misty are great pals making up for lost time. 

I think anyone who has the time to take a dog class with their child or grandchild should do it, since I was handling my little yapper, Alison and Misty were on their own with the help of the teacher. Here's a picture of Alison with her first love Poohkey who her imaginary dog she practiced with was named for.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OMGosh, she is ADORABLE!! you must be so proud!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Sad sweet story...so nice she's enjoying her little self now.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

That pic is lovely!


----------

